# Spa Day- In the Puddles!



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

I went outside today and found that my birds decided to take an early bath, early as in it was ready for them yet! The sprinklers had made giant puddles around our bushes and palm trees, and about half of my birds were frolicking, basking, and preening in the puddles. Perserverence and Birde were sitting by each bush, and Mistew, Mistewthe2nd, Mistewthe3rd, Avila, Warril, Cutie, Warrilthe2nd, Squeakers, Survivor, and Greenie were waddling around and playing in the puddles! I've never seen them do anything like it before. here are some pictures I took of their little spree.
The Main Action








Survivor Sure Can Waddle!
















Oh No! Bad Luck For Warril


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Nice pics. They are really enjoying themselves lounging in the sun.

Reti


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

cool pics thanks for sharing!


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Heres a picture of Warril since his head was blocked by the ladder.








He has a loooooong neck


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds like a bunch of kids, frolicking in the sprinkler. That had to be sooo cute. Now they'll be looking for the sprinkler every morning. LOL.


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

Smashing it's great to see them when they are proper enjoying themselves, well done to you!!! It's like we have made two swings for inside the aviaries and the old birds were wary at first but use it now, but the babies took to it straight away, sometimes having 6 and 7 of them on it at a time, sure takes some balancing for them (and I thought better than a static perch as it makes them think about balance and I think will help improve their muscle tone as they constantly have to correct themsleves) has anyone else got anything similar??


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

I Love Watching My Birds Running Round Looking For Puddles In The Garden lol , Some Times when Im watering the plants they come out off loft and stand next to there troff lol waiting for Me fill it it 

Also Nice Pics


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Great photos!
We had a swing (log suspended by two strings) in our loft and it was definitely favoured as the best perching spot by most of the birds


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

My birds have done things like this before. We have these really misty sprinkers that come on sometimes and my birds just love it. they'll lay down in the mist and preen themselves while laying in the mud or puddles.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well I think that's adorable. I'm sure they're having a ball.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll try and watch for the next "spa spree" and post it, there will probably more pics tommorow, I'm planning on getting a few big tubs out for them.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

They didn't take any baths today, but they foraged a little and I got some great Pictures of Squeakers. By the way, could anyone tell me what pattern Squeakers has? I'm thinking blue check or dark check.
The new mystery pigeon foraging with Avila and Perserverence








Squeakers REALLY up close








Aggressivley posed Squeakers








Warrily Posed Squeakers


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pretty bird, the others look like they are enjoying foraging in the shade.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

they do love to forage Everyday they'll go looking for food around our yard. In the spring I sprinkle some small little red seeds in the dirt. They just LOVE the little things. but they never seem to find them, so the seeds grow into a plant and throughout summer, fall, and winter the birds occasionaly go over and stand on the stalks, picking off their seeds. I think it must be one of their favorite activitys and snacks, I'll see if I can catch them in the action and post some pics.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

clucklebeed said:


> they do love to forage Everyday they'll go looking for food around our yard. In the spring I sprinkle some small little red seeds in the dirt. They just LOVE the little things. but they never seem to find them, so the seeds grow into a plant and throughout summer, fall, and winter the birds occasionaly go over and stand on the stalks, picking off their seeds. I think it must be one of their favorite activitys and snacks, I'll see if I can catch them in the action and post some pics.


That would be a cute picture. Guess they just prefer their food fresh. LOL.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

They also like to pick around in the flower pots, I saw a pretty funny sight today. Avila, Survivor, Perservernce, and Greenie were all sitting ontop of one of my grandmothers pots. They were all taking turns poking their heads inside and nibbling at the leaves. Squeakers was watching them on top of the shelf on the highest paint can. I'm starting to wonder about his strange anti-social behavior... all he does most of they day is sit up their watching... its creepy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LOL. That's funny! How does he interact with them when he does? Are the others mated pairs? Females? Males? Or what?


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

He acts kind of aggressive with some birds, but turns into a total chicken around me and the dominant birds. All the birds around the pot were single, Greenie male, Avila female, Perservernce male, and Survivor female. I got some pictures just now of Perservernce and a morning dove.

Perservernce back view








Perservernce close up








Morning dove about to fly away from feeder








*PS- I forgot to be exact on he/she stuff, and squeakers is actually female*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Perseverence is a very pretty bird.
Squeakers may just be intimidated. Do they ever pick on her? When she acts aggressive, that could be a defense. Was she the last one in?


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Squeakers doesn't come in at all, I have to put her (along with Greenie and Avila) in the loft and night. She's just... Watchful. maybe a little too watchful... she didn't come in to eat today, though she may have gotten some seed from the plant, the spill from a few days ago, or the wild bird feeders. But I am worried about how much water she's getting, whenever she manages to come in and get passed Mistewthe2nd, who around feeding time (the time she will most often come in) will pace back and forth at the entrance, waiting to scare off birds he doesn't except, she will drink like crazy! Sticks her head in the water and drinks for maybe a few minutes. Not getting enough water is serious in summer around here, Just a few weeks ago the temperture rose to 110 and above. It seems to be cooler this month, but still its in the 90s and 80s.


(Ever wonder why it's called *bake*rsfeild?)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

clucklebeed said:


> Squeakers doesn't come in at all, I have to put her (along with Greenie and Avila) in the loft and night. She's just... Watchful. maybe a little too watchful... she didn't come in to eat today, though she may have gotten some seed from the plant, the spill from a few days ago, or the wild bird feeders. But I am worried about how much water she's getting, whenever she manages to come in and get passed Mistewthe2nd, who around feeding time (the time she will most often come in) will pace back and forth at the entrance, waiting to scare off birds he doesn't except, she will drink like crazy! Sticks her head in the water and drinks for maybe a few minutes. Not getting enough water is serious in summer around here, Just a few weeks ago the temperture rose to 110 and above. It seems to be cooler this month, but still its in the 90s and 80s.
> 
> 
> (Ever wonder why it's called *bake*rsfeild?)



Is Mistewthe2 a bully? And Squeakers is intimidated by him. I don't put up with bullies in my loft. He should be confined when he acts like that. Poor Squeakers needs enough feed and water. If the other one is bullyiing her, then that one needs to be confined when you feed the others. 

You said that 2 others have to be brought in too. I wouldn't let one bird do that to the rest. That's really not fair. He needs to be taught that he can't bully, or you'll have trouble with him.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

He usually goes back and forth between gaurding, chasing his mate birde, and eating, but all my birds know that he's the big bird in the flock, kind of like he's the king of the birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

clucklebeed said:


> He usually goes back and forth between gaurding, chasing his mate birde, and eating, but all my birds know that he's the big bird in the flock, kind of like he's the king of the birds.


Well, if I had a bird who was intimidating the others, and even stopping some from eating or drinking, or even wanting to go in..............................then I'd CROWN THE KING. Like I said, I don't tolerate bullies in my loft. I love all my birds, and don't allow one to make the others uncomfortable. Just not fair to the others. I'd put him in time out. They ALL need to feel safe and happy where they live. That's their right. And that is probably what is wrong with Squeakers attitude. She's being intimidated by him, to the point of not even wanting to go in to eat or drink, or even to roost at the end of the day. That's just not right. Hope you give this some thought.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

I've found out that his behavior is worse than I thought, Since we don't have a large coop and all the dominant males usually hog a few boxes for them and their mates, Greenie, Squeakers, and Avila usually roost on the floor. I decided to keep them in the day I had to go San Diego, but when I got back my mom told me that she saw Greenie, Avila, and Squeakers trying to sit in an empty box that a male was'nt claiming, and Mistewthe2nd would leap over and attack them, forcing them down to the ground again. I don't know if my mom saw them coming into one of his rows, because if they did I would expect him to do that. But if they did go into an empty space, then what can I do to stop Mr. Tyrant?

I made a Dominance chain of my birds seen here

Mistewthe2nd
Mistew
Warril
Rocko Jojo Birde
Mistewthe3rd
Perservernce
El Hanso Loco
Cutie
Warrilthe2nd
Survivor
Squeakers
Greenie
Avila


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I just keep removing the bird that is intruding, and putting him back into his own box. Like I said before, I'd lock him up for a while if I had to. I had a bully last year. Charis told me to bring him into the house and cage him where he couldn't see the other birds. I tried it for a week, returned him, no change. I brought him in and caged him for 2 weeks. When I returned him to the loft, he was a new bird. I think when you take them out like that, they lose their pecking order. When you return them, now they are new to the group. I was told by others that it wouldn't work. But it did.
When you leave all the boxes open like that, the more dominant will try to take over all the boxes. When you bring in another bird, the bullies will not let them use any. You can't have that happening. Close the unused boxes. I have a young rescue that I will be adding to the flock soon. I do bring him out to spend time with them daily now, but I bring him back inside for the night. Soon, I will leave him in the loft at night, but will close him in a particular nest box. That will become his box. He will come to think of it as his, and should defend it from the others. If I find another bird trying to take it, which I'm sure I will, I'll chase him out, and lock him in his own box if he persists. Eventually, he should give up. If not, then me and him are gonna have problems. I can't have dominant birds bullying my others. It's just not fair. Often, those are the birds that will scalp babies. Better to check his attitude now. I know this works as I have gone through this almost every time I have introduced a new bird to the flock. All except for Bishop, a huge beautiful big white. I'm not sure whether he is a very large homer, or a king. He weighs 661 grams. He's a nice bird, he doesn't bully, but believe me, when he came in, no one even tried to mess with him. 
I have 2 birds who constantly fought to take over each others box. It was ridiculous. All day, they would torment each other. I got tired of it. Each day before leaving for work, I would confine one of them in his own box, then let him out when I got home. The next day, I'd confine the other one. When I would let them out, they'd start again, so I'd lock the other one up. Eventually, I think they just got tired of being locked up, and it got better. To make things worse, they had chosen nest boxes right beside each other. I put a board between them, and put their doorways on opposite ends of he boxes. You do what you have to. LOL. But please stop him from doing this. You are responsible for the welfare of ALL your birds. Take responsibility. Here's a picture of their boxes beside each other.











They get along pretty well now, and no longer try to take each others box.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

We don't actaully have seprate places in the loft, it's all one area. The boxes are also free to all birds, no doors on them or anything. I fmistewthe2nd wanted to take every single box in the coop, he would and he probably can if wants to. I don't think he'd get past the mama birds though, they are tough little things. I don't really know were to put him though, but I think that he's definetly getting worse.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Buy yourself a cage off Craig's llist or the Nickle ads or similar and bring him inside. With Pigeons, you will eventually need a cage for something anyway.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

I did this with a bully. I took him to another room with my rollers and he did nothing for 2 days. Then I put him back to his nrmal room and he fought hard with another male for a couple of nest boxes. they made their differences and he settle for less.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Actaully, we do have this big dog cage we put cluckle and El Hanso Loco the 2nd in before they died. I also use it as a photo booth for them. Would that work?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Any cage big enough for him, that he can't get out of, or get his head stuck between the bars is fine. If you take him out for at least a week, and let the others establish their own territory, and settle down, and let them live in harmony, without fear of the bully, you will see that it will be like a different loft. It may take a while for the ones who are scared of him to feel safe, but eventually they will. They'll come in to eat, and eventually to roost. If he acts up when you put him back, then he probably wasn't gone long enough. By removing him, you are knocking him out of the pecking order. When he goes back, he'll try to re-establish that. Once the birds are adjusted when he is gone, they hopefully won't put up with it. He'll be like the new kid on the block. If he still tries to bully, or take over boxes, stop him. This is where having someway to lock up the nest boxes comes in real handy. How many boxes do you have? And how many birds? That's another thing that will cause a lot of trouble. Not enough boxes, and not enough perches for everyone. There should be more than the number of birds you have. If not, then you should start thinking about re-doing your loft. Please keep us updated.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

I have 15 boxes and 2 perches, and 15 birds with a baby on the way.
3 birds sit on the ground, 2 sit on the perches, i sits on a ledge and 9 occupie all 15 boxes. Warril has 3 boxes, Mistew has 3 boxes, and Mistewthe2nd has 3 boxes while cutie and warrilthe2nd have 3 boxes they share. El Pollo Loco is starting to control his 3, and after Avila had started to settle in one of those, he began chasing her out and didn't let her come back. so It's pretty much all of the males who are doing this, Mistewthe2nd is just the worst. How ever, they are not very dominant on the ground, but Mistewthe2nd still tends to chase and coo like it was his own territory.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

clucklebeed said:


> I have 15 boxes and 2 perches, and 15 birds with a baby on the way.
> 3 birds sit on the ground, 2 sit on the perches, i sits on a ledge and 9 occupie all 15 boxes. Warril has 3 boxes, Mistew has 3 boxes, and Mistewthe2nd has 3 boxes while cutie and warrilthe2nd have 3 boxes they share. El Pollo Loco is starting to control his 3, and after Avila had started to settle in one of those, he began chasing her out and didn't let her come back. so It's pretty much all of the males who are doing this, Mistewthe2nd is just the worst. How ever, they are not very dominant on the ground, but Mistewthe2nd still tends to chase and coo like it was his own territory.


You should have more perches than birds. And don't let them take more than their own first box. You shouldn't have cocks that can't have a box. Once they think of a box as their own, it's pretty hard to change their mind. The boxes that aren't being used should be closed somehow so that they can't take them over. And DON'T let them chase another one out and take their box. Not easy, pigeons can be stubborn. And harder to correct after the fact.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

I took some pics of Rocko today... Never really realized how pretty she was.








Actually, Rocko has a pretty weird stry of how she got her name.
Before I had got my pigeons, I was always anxious because I knew they were on the way but I didn't know when they would come. I had a habbit of making little cooing sounds and saying "rockose rockose" which later evolved into "rocko rocko" And as I was pacing around the area where the loft was to be built, Cooing and saying rocko, I decided I would name one of my birds that. And Rocko seemed to get just the right name, she is as fussy as a bird can get


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, she's very pretty.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

She has many babys that look like her, Perserverence, Greenie, Squeakers, they all look like her with the little white splotches.


----------

